# Exo Terra egg incubator?



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 4, 2017)

Does anyone own and use one of the "mini fridge" incubators made by Exo Terra?
I like the size and the simplicity of the design.
But I wanted to check before I purchased.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 4, 2017)

I had one, don't remember the name, but it was originally manufactured for keeping food cold or warm in semi-trucks. I didn't like it. It was very difficult to regulate the temperature. What the digital read-out on the door said was not what it really was inside. 

Let me look at my friend Google's image page for your exo terra and see if that's what I had...


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 4, 2017)

...yeah, I'm pretty sure that's what I had.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 4, 2017)

You are also supposed to be able to use it for hibernation.
Not that I'd need that feature.
I've now heard that the temperature gauge is not accurate. It will also need a gauge inside.
And that the gauge itself is just in Celsius.
I've found it for $140 from Big ALS aquariums.
I haven't found anyone in south Florida that carries it.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 4, 2017)

The set up I have now has a heated coil under the glass. An air pump with a bubbler and a UVB lamp.
The temps and humidity are pretty stable. But it doesn't look very nice and takes 3 power cords


----------



## KevinGG (Mar 4, 2017)

Why the UVB light?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 4, 2017)

KevinGG said:


> Why the UVB light?


Laziness.
The whole thing was previously a closed chambered baby Redfoot home.
It was already installed.
Now the tiny bit of heat generated by the transformer keeps it at 85 degrees.
I have felt no need to change it.
With my new incubator, I will change that back to a closed chamber with a fresh UVB. So it will be ready if any eggs actually hatch.
I've had eggs before.
I've never had ANY hatch.


----------



## zovick (Mar 5, 2017)

You could buy a Hovabator incubator from the GQF company (Savannah, GA). They are very easy to use and not overly costly unless you buy one of the cabinet models. Here is a link to the company's web site: http://www.gqfmfg.com/table-top-models/

I have had fine luck with them, hatching all three types of Star Tortoises, Radiated Tortoises, and all four types of Pyxis over the years.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Mar 5, 2017)

I have one but I still like my home made one better it's made out of a wine cooler !


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 5, 2017)

I own a Hovabator.
I used it in the past and didn't like it because I couldn't really see inside and I found it difficult to regulate humidity.
I see that there are a few different ones.
Some with larger windows...


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 5, 2017)

It's very likely that I'll pass on the Exo Terra.
I haven't gotten even one response that was good and on Ebay there are 62 people that rated it and most of them said that it malfunctioned or just stopped altogether in a few weeks.
It's a shame.
I like that glass/plastic door and shelves.
There is another, made by Reptipro, but it looks like the exact same machine.
It's also about $150.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 5, 2017)

My tortoise partner, Will, brought me a new one to try that I quite like. It's on the same order as the Hovabator and Little Giant, but it's much deeper and has a clear lid. Take a look at the Zoo Med Reptibator:


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 5, 2017)

The Reptibator is what I'm leaning towards.
This is the Hovabator I no longer use.
Note the dial and wing nut used to set the temperature.
Aweful.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 6, 2017)

O.K. I just ordered the Reptibator. I got it delivered for $106.
I stayed away from the Eco-Terra because of the reviews. 62 reviews and over 45 of them saying that it only works correctly, if at all for a little over a month. It also goes haywire if there is ever a temporary power failure as is common in south Florida. During a momentary power failure the incubator turns back on at it's highest setting. 140 degrees. Cooking the eggs.
So while I love the looks of the thing and the shelves, etc. It is not a good incubator.
I will do a review of the Reptibator as soon as I get it set up.
And my Hovabator will be going on Craigslist for $30.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 6, 2017)

Right off the bat, I'm not too happy that the Reptibator does not come with trays.
I just ordered 9 "deli cups"with lids from josh's frogs and some moss. I already have bags of Vermiculite.
The Exo-terra included these.


----------



## Terry51563 (Mar 30, 2017)

I have one and have been using it for over a year. I use it for crested gecko eggs but I have no complaints.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 31, 2017)

The Reptibator has been both easy to set up and to use. Not fiddly like my Hovabator.


----------



## HouKen (Aug 4, 2018)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Right off the bat, I'm not too happy that the Reptibator does not come with trays.
> I just ordered 9 "deli cups"with lids from josh's frogs and some moss. I already have bags of Vermiculite.
> The Exo-terra included these.



I have to warn anyone about purchasing the reptibator... awful. Could not maintain temperature.... if there was a power outage, it started back with a high temperature and was always about about 8 degrees higher than the the thermometer/ hygrometer I put in the incubator for added peace of mind.


----------

